# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  ORT-JTAG - Samsung Galaxy SL [ GT-I9003 ] Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [30 OCT 2011]  De******ion :   *Samsung GT-I9003 Galaxy SL Repair Boot*  Released Stuffs :    Samsung GT-I9003 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-I9003 Repair FileSamsung GT-I9003 BOOT Card ImageSamsung GT-I9003 Video [Thx to Farzad M.]Samsung GT-I9003 Repair GuideSamsung GT-I9003 Service Manual  *Discussion :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Full Flashes Uploaded :*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

